# Need some help for Baxter State Park / Katahdin trip



## GoneTil9 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey all, I'm looking for some help with regards to Katahdin and I'm hoping there are some who are knowledgeable and can offer advice!

My friend and I have a campsite reserved in BSP for Labor Day weekend at Nesowadnehunk. Yesterday was the 2-week-ahead-of-time reservation day for our parking passes to hike Katahdin from Roaring Brook and Katahdin stream; I had my heart set on Knife's Edge. Apparently I should have done it at the crack of dawn the first day because today, there are none available.

I'm just confused.... are these places really the only options we have for parking at trailheads? It seems crazy that only 40 cars can park in a place that accesses pretty much every major trail to hike a gigantic mountain. Are there other places to park to access Baxter Peak (or any peak)? There have to be other hikes, right?

Also, I did post this in the sticky thread but if anyone has any insight for finding hiking groups or partners for Knife's Edge please let me know. My friend wanted to do it, but now doesn't, and I am definitely not doing that alone.

Thanks!!


----------



## ThinkSnow (Aug 31, 2015)

I've never hiked Katahdin, but would like to eventually.  When you figure out how, please post the details here.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 1, 2015)

They're pretty strict on the amount of people they allow up on Katahdin which is probably why they have the small parking lots/permits and all the different hoops to jump thru.


----------



## billski (Sep 1, 2015)

I've been to BSP as late as a three weeks ago.   I've also done knife's edge, but it was decades ago.   Yes, it's purposely restrictive.  They want people to have an experience of remoteness, thus they limit the number of everythings.  I've spent enough time there to agree that the rules are goodness.   this is why you don't see shuttle buses either. You've picked the most popular days of the year for Baxter.   What has made it worse this year is that Abol trail is closed, which restricts people to three ascent paths instead of four.

Sorry, there really aren't any angles around it, especially over the holiday weekend.   Take a vacation day on Tuesday, you'll have the place to yourself.  It's worth it.  
If you are looking for groups, check with the rangers by phone.  They know a lot about who's in the park doing what.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 2, 2015)

billski said:


> I've been to BSP as late as a three weeks ago.   I've also done knife's edge, but it was decades ago.   Yes, it's purposely restrictive.  They want people to have an experience of remoteness, thus they limit the number of everythings.  I've spent enough time there to agree that the rules are goodness.   this is why you don't see shuttle buses either. You've picked the most popular days of the year for Baxter.   What has made it worse this year is that Abol trail is closed, which restricts people to three ascent paths instead of four.
> 
> Sorry, there really aren't any angles around it, especially over the holiday weekend.   Take a vacation day on Tuesday, you'll have the place to yourself.  It's worth it.
> If you are looking for groups, check with the rangers by phone.  They know a lot about who's in the park doing what.



+1

*Although you could check Maine Quest Adventures...they do shuttle, maybe when bedding somewhere...local motel or tenting on the West Branch & driving to a stop along their daily line.
link(fwiw..):
http://www.mainequestadventures.com/katahdin_shuttle_service/shuttle_service.php

Guess I read this a little late...sorry, but air temps are great up here...do a rafting cruise down the West Branch...(that is if openings exist).
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#q=rafting+west+branch+penobscot+maine


----------

